# Could I be honest with Goodwill?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

So, there's a job opening at a Goodwill that my mother works at. She told me about the place and it sounds pretty down-to-earth, with nice people/managers. There's an opening for a wares person that sorts stuff in the back. I've been telling her that I would try for an opening in her place if I could (could get transportation with her). 

I've never had a job before, and I'm terrified of applying and going in for an interview. If I do get an interview - should I be honest with Goodwill about my anxiety? My mom may have already told them, or will if they schedule an interview... Goodwill is known for hiring disabled workers and helping people get jobs who wouldn't be able to at another place. I'm just so nervous about an interview, I have no idea whether I should be upfront and honest that I'm interested in them because they help people that have a hard time getting jobs, or whether I should just play fake and outgoing? 

I'm desperate for a job, especially for an opportunity like this where I can work in the back, away from customers. I have no idea how to do interviews. I have no past job experience or volunteering work, I left college due to anxiety. 

Any advice?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I would be honest. thats just me. ive volunteered at goodwill for over a year now and im starting to get tired of it because i want to get paid not volunteer anymore.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

If Goodwill is a company that hires people with disabilities you can share some of your anxiety history with them. But don't go into specifics. In the interview, you need to communicate that you're a dependable, thoughtful person who's passionate about helping the less fortunate. You could say that you donate to homeless shelters, and give away old clothes to other Goodwill stores. I've volunteered at a food bank once and it's like how your described the position you're applying for. All I did was separate bread and pastries for three hours and I didn't have to interact with any of the full-time employees. You could probably wear headphones and listen to music while doing the job. Anyways good luck.


----------



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

I would recommend looking up some stuff online about how to handle your first interview and the types of questions that are normally asked. You might even be able to find questions that are often asked during interviews for jobs at Goodwill. You said that your mom works there, so ask her what her interview process was like. I think it would be fine to tell them that you have anxiety, but don't focus too much on it. Just kind of mention it and then move on and try to talk about something else. I personally wouldn't tell them, but that's because I'm pretty good at keeping my anxiety under control. It might be in your best interests to let them know about it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Since your mom works there, you should seek her advice.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I did ask my mother as well, and she recommended to be honest about my anxiety, so as to explain why I haven't worked before. But to be rather casual about it, I could say that during that time, I've been working online to make money and had volunteered to help run a website, as I was working on overcoming my anxiety, and now that I've overcome it, I'm ready to get work experience now, something like that... 

I've tried to write down my answers to basic questions, overall just trying to be honest about things but in a positive light. My mom said they are super casual and down to earth there, that they just read the interview questions off a paper, and they're more interested in how they feel about you as a person rather than what your answers are.... so seems less stressful than other places would be... 

TODAY they finally called to schedule an interview! I had given up actually because they took down that they needed someone on their website. So I was in shock when they left a message this morning... I'm really proud of myself that I was able to call them back, since phones terrify me. My hands were shaking really badly, heart pounding out of my chest, but I had a surprisingly calm and steady voice, and came across normal, lol. 

The interview is on Monday... really nervous but also really excited.. just going for an interview is a HUGE achievement for me. Two years ago, I couldn't even imagine applying somewhere without crying and having a panic attack. So, even if I don't get the job, I see this as a huge step forward and victory for me.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Good luck on your interview! I know you said you want to be in the back away from customers but it might be good for you to try to work in the front and interact with them at least part of the day. Whenever I was at work and I was basically forced to talk with customers because it was my job that I got really good at talking to people and helping them get what they need, I actually made some friends out of it. Also whenever you do decide to leave this job make sure you give a two week notice and ask your manager if you could use them as a reference. This will make it easier when applying to future jobs.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for reply - I know working with customers would be ideal, to help overcome SA, but I have/had such a severe case of it (and many years of isolation at home), that just trying to get comfortable with the managers and coworkers will be enough of a challenge as it is. I think for a first job, it will be good to just work in the back and get myself used to it in baby steps. 

So, I need to update this thread anyways. The interview went extremely well, way better than I thought it would. I was surprisingly calm the day of, and I handled the interview as best I could. I prepared my answers and explanations (not word-for-word, but a general idea of what would I say), and I delivered it well. I was honest about my history (lack of and why), but kept it positive and focused on explaining on how I've worked to overcome my anxiety. I emphasized that the work I did at home from the computer I approached it with discipline like it was an official job, I was never wasting my time. And I even managed to have light, small talk as well, which is always difficult for me. 

It must have paid off, because today I found out, I got the job! I go for orientation on Monday. Now the next scary part happens.. I have to meet my coworkers and such. Certainly doesn't help that my mother told me I'm going to be working next to a cute guy - hopefully I don't freeze up. 

Honestly never thought I'd get to this point... my anxiety was so severe and overwhelming my whole life.. I could never have even envisioned doing this.. Hopefully this will be a turning point in my life, and I'll conquer a lot of other fears as well, it certainly feels like one. 

Oh - perhaps if a mod sees this, they could move this thread to the Triumphs sub-forum. Wasn't sure what sub-forum to put this in but it undoubtedly turned into a triumph for me.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations @Monroee

You've always been one of my favorite posters.
I'm glad to see you setting off on a new adventure.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats!  That's great to hear that it went well.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

god thats so unfair. but so is life. I freakin put in a year of volunteering at goodwill and not even a freaking interview talk about bull**** hardwork that paysoff maybe in the gym but not in the workforce maybe just the flapping of your gums.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks @kesker and @SuperSky ! 



CopadoMexicano said:


> god thats so unfair. but so is life. I freakin put in a year of volunteering at goodwill and not even a freaking interview talk about bull**** hardwork that paysoff maybe in the gym but not in the workforce maybe just the flapping of your gums.


I'm sorry to hear that.. Have you talked with them about moving into a paid position? I'd say keep trying to bring it up if you can.. I'm afraid I don't know much about situations like that, I don't think anyone is volunteering at this Goodwill, it's all paid people and then occasionally disabled students that they train. Though, if you apply somewhere else, surely a year of experience and volunteering there would look good on a resume, right?


----------

